# AAA headlamp?



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 19, 2018)

Besides the Manker E02H, are there any more single AAA headlamps.

Please don't tell me AA has more capacity than AAA and Zebralight are very small. Because I already have H51wf and H51w. Also a few AA 5mm headlamps.

I am looking for AAA for size and weight for my wife.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't think there are, the only AAA headlamps I've ever seen are 3xAAA.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 19, 2018)

I remembered there were a few. ITP has one, Manker E02H, Lumintop,... just wonder if there are new ones out that I am not aware of.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 19, 2018)

The Fenix HL10 is a decent single AAA headlamp (and van be used as an angle light as well).


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ishango said:


> The Fenix HL10 is a decent single AAA headlamp (and van be used as an angle light as well).



I read somewhere that when using the diffuser, it cause a glare.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 19, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I read somewhere that when using the diffuser, it cause a glare.



I’ve got the original one without said diffuser so could be. I don’t know about that.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 19, 2018)

Let me see if I can find an old model. If not, maybe I could remove the diffuser..


----------



## PartyPete (Jul 20, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Let me see if I can find an old model. If not, maybe I could remove the diffuser..


I have the HL10 2016 and I've never noticed a glare with the diffuser, however I am generally using it outdoors and not up close indoors. 

The diffuser is very subtle, but it's a decent AAA headlamp and very lightweight.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info Pete.

Is removing the diffuser an option?


----------



## alex74 (Jul 23, 2018)

the market does not offer many options for this type of torches but over manker, fenix and lumintop another option could be "maratac"


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 23, 2018)

alex74 said:


> the market does not offer many options for this type of torches but over manker, fenix and lumintop another option could be "maratac"



Thanks Alex. I did check out the maratac, great light but unfortunately it's a twisty. Don't think twisty headlamp is convenient.


----------



## ironhorse (Jul 23, 2018)

I have the Manker aaa and aa versions. They work very well. And available in 219 C which is very nice.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 23, 2018)

never had a Manker before but did see their programming/operation chart, looks complicated. Is that the case?


----------



## ironhorse (Jul 23, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> never had a Manker before but did see their programming/operation chart, looks complicated. Is that the case?



Not at all. Press once on low. Each additional press goes up one level until you reach max, then down one level. Press and hold to shut off, or loosen the tail cap to turn off

The lock / unlock is tricky. I just unscrew the tail cap a quarter turn to lock out.


----------



## Keitho (Jul 23, 2018)

I like the beam of the Nichia version of the Manker E02. I'm not in love with the UI, but it is easy to hand to anyone and say "click to turn on, click to change levels, press/hold to turn off." (Since I use ZL so often, it usually takes me an extra 3 seconds to remember how to turn it off.) It isn't a "show off" light (except for the red ano color, which looks pretty cool to me), but the magnet in the tail and the beam make it very useful for me in the garage.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 23, 2018)

unfortunately my wife hates warm tint. So if I do get an E02, it'll be the XP-G3... sad face!


----------



## PiperBob (Oct 25, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Thanks for the info Pete.
> 
> Is removing the diffuser an option?



There doesn't seem to be an easy way to remove it. It's a cylinder that fits around the barrel of the light. You could cut it off with a knife easy enough. It looks like it is the only lens in front of the LED though. 

I'm not sure what glare people are referring to. I haven't noticed any.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 26, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Besides the Manker E02H, are there any more single AAA headlamps.
> 
> Please don't tell me AA has more capacity than AAA and Zebralight are very small. Because I already have H51wf and H51w. Also a few AA 5mm headlamps.
> 
> I am looking for AAA for size and weight for my wife.



The FourSevens headband could take a number of the Atom’s in various battery sizes(AAA, AA, CR123, CR2). The Atom AO, also called the Preon PO are both AAA, come with in white or red LEDs and are barely bigger than the cells they hold. I have both Stainless Steel and Titanium versions. They are they lightest weight standard battery headlamps I have ever used. I say “standard battery” because there are a number of “micro” headlamps that have integral Lithium Ion rechargeable cells
That charge via a standard USB Cable(like the Nitecore NU20 or NU25(360 Lumens/has hi CRI LED and red & white LEDs), weighs only 28 grams...
Hope this helps.
PS I own Zebralights, and three Manker E02’s(I don’t have the Titanium E02 yet)...

Oops, after I posted I saw the note about twisty interfaces so that rules out the Four Sevens, but the Nitecore May still be a very viable option...


----------



## billbillw (Oct 26, 2018)

Funny enough, I have been using a single AAA headlamp for over 10 years now. It is a Coast LED Lenser Micro headlamp (discontinued now). Not waterproof and only ~13 lumens. On/off only, no other modes, but it would usually get though a weekend of camping on a single AAA. I still like it and recently had to do a repair to keep it going. 

That said, I am looking for something more powerful now because the 13 lumens just doesn't throw very far. I have always had to have more powerful lights to supplement.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 26, 2018)

....one could always use a headband and strap a normal AAA flashlight to it in a pinch.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 11, 2018)

Moonlamps- I edited out the advertising link you posted. Please read CPF's advertising policies. First, last, and only request due to the amount of advertising spam we get...


----------



## MX421 (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't have one, but McArmy has one as well. I think there is one in the clearance section at Illumn.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 23, 2018)

Does the Manker E02H still have that useless next mode memory?


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Dec 24, 2018)

Beacon of Light said:


> Does the Manker E02H still have that useless next mode memory?



What do you mean? I don't have this light but instead have the bigger AA version which is similar. The light does remember mode but will not advance to next mode due to memory. I think you have mixed up with the E01 and Astrolux A01. :thinking:


----------



## Keitho (Jan 4, 2019)

I like my Astrolux A01 with a 219B better than the Manker due to the UI (twisty). And, they're half the price. I get them as a gift for my employees sometimes--engrave some initials on them and they are very nice presents for non-flashaholics that didn't even know they wanted a high-CRI keychain light.


----------

